# Brice Defiant 53437 Review (F#/Gb tuning with clip)



## EmberWhite (Jul 23, 2015)

So I went ahead and took a chance on a Brice Defiant fanned fret bass in spite of the mixed reviews. Like many of you, the reason for my interest in this instrument was to be able to get a solid tone in low tunings; in my case F#/Gb to go with my 8 string songs. I was especially frustrated that nobody had uploaded sound clips or any sort of review of this bass, so I've attached a very brief YOUTUBE CLIP. (not sure why I can't embed; too noob?) Done in one quick take with a guitar mix right after for reference. Drums are Superior Drummer, guitars and bass both played through an Axe FX II with custom presets. 

As stated in previous threads, the manufacturers of this instrument are clearly not the best when it comes to quality control, so naturally mine came with a few minor flaws. The most noticeable of these was that the truss rod cover was screwed on in an odd place so that it sat wrong on the headstock. I just took it off altogether to fix that issue. There's also a pretty nasty ding at the edge of the body near the input, but negligible enough considering that it actually sounds pretty damn good. 












I haven't decided yet whether or not I want to swap out the pickups since there's nothing I can really compare them to. A set of EMG DC40s might be nice.

If anyone has questions or wants me to upload more clips, please let me know and I will be happy to oblige.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jul 23, 2015)

hows the tension/ uniformity of aforementioned tension?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 23, 2015)

I like how the low string has good volume and definition. My wallet better hope they dont get lefty versions of this back in stock because then I'll have to buy one.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 23, 2015)

That sounds good!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2015)

Any sort of refund--partial or otherwise--for the ding?


----------



## EmberWhite (Jul 23, 2015)

GenghisCoyne said:


> hows the tension/ uniformity of aforementioned tension?



The tension is absolutely perfect for me. I usually like to play pretty hard but, as you may have gathered from the clip, you don't really need to do that for this thing to sound aggressive. I'm not exactly banging on it in the video. 

Tuning: F#BEAD
Kalium string gauges: 174M, 136M, 106L, 86, 67


----------



## EmberWhite (Jul 23, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Any sort of refund--partial or otherwise--for the ding?



I'm sure it's possible to get some money back if I try, but the ding doesn't really bother me considering that this thing sounds so damn good.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2015)

Well that's pretty cool too, then.


----------



## russmuller (Jul 24, 2015)

I was really tempted to order one of these while I was waiting for my NG2. I'm glad to hear it's a good-sounding instrument.


----------



## devinobalogna (Aug 10, 2015)

I would love to hear more sound clip if possible. Been looking at Dingwall for a while, just not enough capital yet to grab one. How do you like the playability of the Defiant?


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 12, 2015)

What's the scale on these?


----------



## techjsteele (Aug 12, 2015)

34-37" multi-scale.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh yea, duh, it's in the model name.


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 14, 2015)




----------

